

Show HN: Send a viewed link (from work, phone, etc) to your main/home machine - trichey
http://athome.tylerrichey.com/

======
luser001
So I need to keep my computer at home turned on all the time?

That sounds expensive. I just submitted an article related to the topic of
data center power consumption: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4744488>

Would be nice to have links pushed to the "cloud" and have the home computer
pull the info when it starts up.

Even better, you should find a way to somehow use Firefox Sync via javascript
so that you don't have to maintain the server. [Ditto the same thing for
Chrome Sync]

~~~
trichey
It doesn't have to run constantly, it will open everything queued on launch,
so you could just open it periodically/once a day.

I specifically wanted to keep it browser non-specific, that's why there are no
hooks like that in it.

~~~
luser001
Ok, got it. This aspect isn't clear in your screenshots though. Good luck!

